# Apple TV - Ma review



## krigepouh (12 Septembre 2017)

Suite à une démo faite par des amis américains de passage à Paris, j'ai enfin "pigé" ce concept de "TV intelligente".
Etant à New-York pour quelques jours. Vu le cours de change entre les monnaies largement à notre avantage pour nous européens, j'ai rapidement fondu pour cette Apple TV qui m'intrigue depuis… des lustres.
De retour à Paris, installation faite en 3 minutes chrono. On se demande si c'est… normal . Tous les appareils Apple sont reconnus, même les Windows…
On découvre tranquillement les applis installées, TED (super), Youtube, Molotov, Reuters (super)… Rien de disruptif certes, alors on se rend illico sur le store pour en télécharger des nouvelles comme mes amis américains.
Et c'est là que le bas blesse (il faut l'avouer), le store français est désespérément… vide. Genre supermarché non approvisionné, rayonnages déserts, lumière blafarde et musique kitsch d'ascenseur au fin fond d'une épicerie d'Ho Chi Minh --> #déprime #glauque.

On comprend petit à petit que les éditeurs français non pas adhéré au concept promulgué par l'Apple TV car 10 ans après sa création, le choix et les initiatives sont faiblardes. Même une chaîne comme Arte, qui a de chouettes déclinaisons sur le web, se contente d'y diffuser des "replay"...

Je doute qu'avec sa nouvelle version Apple ne soit en mesure de changer quoi que ce soit (ce n'est que de la technique le 4K etc.). Ce ne sont pas, à mon avis, les applis de marques qui elles se contentent de passer des vidéos de leurs produits qui vont changer grand chose non plus. Bref.

L'Apple TV pour les fans ultimes de la marque, qui seront satisfait de browser plus aisément sur TED, Youtube, Reuters ?

NB: Un point super-positif <3 pour ma part, c'est le logiciel Plex, qui se connecte sans soucis à un PC sous Windows chargé avec plusieurs téra-octets de films et documentaires. La télécommande Apple évite l'utilisation d'un clavier Bluetooth, de cliquer et double-cliquer sur Windows, etc.


----------



## tantoillane (12 Septembre 2017)

Hello,
Retour intéressant et bien narré 
J'ajoute donc mon grain de sel puisqu'un aspect que tu n'abordes pas et qui est pour moi 90% de l'utilisation de mon Apple TV c'est l'utilisation de Beamer (logiciel qui s'installe sur le Mac) et qui permet de lancer la lecture de n'importe quel fichier vidéo sur l'Apple TV directement depuis l'ordi. En gros :
1- J'ai mon portable sur les genoux dans le canap et je remarque que j'ai ce "Gème of treaune.mkv" dans mon dossier de téléchargement
2- Clic droit, ouvrir avec Beamer. Et c'est tout, ça démarre la lecture côté TV.

Je crois comprendre que c'est assez similaire à ce que tu décris avec Plex, mais là ça ne demande pas de se connecter à une base contenant déjà du contenu, l'action est initié depuis ton ordi. Ça fonctionne avec aussi avec la télécommande de l'Apple TV et la lecture reste parfaite même avec du 1080p.


----------



## krigepouh (13 Septembre 2017)

Merci 
Je vais y jeter un œil même si Plex fonctionne ultra-bien et m'a donné envie de replonger dans ma grauuussse bibliothèque de films et d'y découvrir des films dont je ne soupçonnais pas l'existence sur mes HD…


----------



## ibabar (17 Septembre 2017)

C’est oublier aussi les apps natives d’Apple _(Photos, Music, Podcasts: je regrette qu’iBooks ne soit pas porté pour lire un ePub dans mon fauteuil, relax, sans rien tenir dans la main)_ qui rendent l’Apple TV très agréable pour regarder sur un grand écran avec une télécommande tactile et Siri bien foutue.

Parce qu’Airplay est une vraie daube je trouve, à utiliser vraiment en dépannage. Quand je balance 6Play sur ma TV depuis mon iPad je peste entre les pubs buggées, les plantages, le fait de devoir laisser l’iPad ouvert (qui chauffe beaucoup) et le format d’image pas adaptatif (l'iPad étant 4/3, je me retrouve avec 2 doubles bandes horizontales et verticales donc une image plus petite).

Mon plus gros regret concerne le port USB bridé: il serait si agréable d’y brancher un disque dur pour lire des fichiers (depuis VLC par exemple) mais Apple ne jure que par le streaming ou l’achat iTunes (films, séries, shows TV) or avec la chronologie des médias les contenus récents sont impossibles hors sites de téléchargement peu « recommandables ».

Pour Arte, c’est limité mais saluons l’initiative car ce sont les seuls à avoir fait l’effort de développer une app (avec BFM).
Et comme ces batards de groupes TV veulent conserver la gestion de notre temps de cerveau, même une app comme Molotov devient peu exploitable (pas de replay pour les groupes Canal+ et M6, même pas de time-shifting pour le groupe TF1, or ces 3 représentent plus de la moitié des chaînes de la TNT).
Leur cheval de bataille était de révolutionner la manière de regarder la TV (replay, bookmarks, navigation par catégories)... au final je l’utilise comme du temps de la TV de grand-papa (programmes en direct sur la grille définie).

Je me dépanne avec un Chromecast en déplacement. C’est pas si mal mais je me rends compte que le plus gros avantage de l'Apple TV pour moi c’est sa télécommande.


----------



## fxgau (24 Septembre 2017)

Après l’avantage de l’Appstore d’Apple c’est qu’on peut ouvrir un compte dans différents pays et donc de télécharger des applis autour du monde ce qui me permet d’avoir les applis des chaînes américaines australiennes canadiennes des milliers de programmes gratuits 
Il ne faut pas se limiter au store français et la l’Apple tv devient indispensable ce qui est plus intéressant que les Android TV car le Google store est geobloque


----------



## David1er (25 Septembre 2017)

Je viens également de découvrir l’Apple TV. Je trouve qu'elle apporte du confort, de la facilité avec sa télécommande et une belle image. Mais je suis déçu par la fermeture d’Apple.

J'aurais aimé comme sur mac pouvoir avoir accès avec l'app photos à ma bibliothèque de photos qui est sur un nas, et aussi à ma bibliothèques musicale avec l'app musique ainsi qu'à mes vidéos. Hors je constate qu'on ne peut avoir accès qu'aux photos qui sont sur icloud et aux musiques ou vidéos achetées sur iTunes.

être obligé de passer par des applications tierces ne plaide pas pour la simplicité pourtant prônée par Apple. D'autant que tout le monde n'a pas les moyen d'acheter un mac (allumé en permanence) pour accéder à sa bibliothèque iTunes depuis l’Apple TV, ou de s'abonner à Apple music et de s'abonner à icloud pour avoir suffisamment d'espace pour les photos et vidéos personnelles et d'acheter parfois au prix fort les films proposés par Apple.

Du coup l'expérience est mitigée : quand je pensais simplement demander à siri de mettre un film, une musique ou de passer les photos de la dernière sortie, je dois ouvrir l'application dédiée et chercher manuellement ce que je veux.

Même constat pour la TV (au moins tant que l'application TV promise par apple n'est pas là) il faut passer par des applications tierces même si mycanal, ifreebox et molotov sont sympas.

Une dernière remarque : le sens de défilement avec la télécommande est inversé par rapport à un macbook ou je me trompe ?


----------



## ibabar (25 Septembre 2017)

David1er a dit:


> Mais je suis déçu par la fermeture d’Apple


Entièrement d’accord: quand Apple est « fermée pour notre bien » comme avec le contrôle des apps, ou le fait de passer par un Store spécifique (plutôt qu’un téléchargement web), je suis pour mais sur l'Apple TV c’est souvent une contrainte supplémentaire (comme la fermeture du port USB au dos qui pourrait être si pratique pour brancher un disque dur externe et transformer l’Apple TV en média-center)



David1er a dit:


> Hors je constate qu'on ne peut avoir accès qu'aux photos qui sont sur icloud et aux musiques ou vidéos achetées sur iTunes


Apple a toujours verrouillé les contenus via iTunes, si bien qu’un film venant d’une autre source devait être converti en .mp4 puis glissé vers iTunes pour être lu. Le même genre de contrainte existait quand on voulait transférer un film de son Mac vers son iPhone par exemple.



David1er a dit:


> être obligé de passer par des applications tierces ne plaide pas pour la simplicité pourtant prônée par Apple. D'autant que tout le monde n'a pas les moyen d'acheter un mac (allumé en permanence) pour accéder à sa bibliothèque iTunes depuis l’Apple TV, ou de s'abonner à Apple music et de s'abonner à icloud pour avoir suffisamment d'espace pour les photos et vidéos personnelles et d'acheter parfois au prix fort les films proposés par Apple


Pour les films il y a Plex et Infuse. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste ni de ces apps (je préfère AirVideoHD qui est plus simple et stream très bien en allant chercher les fichiers depuis mon Mac), ni des NAS mais il me semble que ça peut chercher des films directement depuis ton NAS sans utiliser le Mac comme pont.
VLC est une daube: les transferts depuis l’interface web sont longs et plantent.

Pour la musique, il y a iTunes Match à 25€/ an qui se charge de rendre « virtuelle » toute ta musique locale (et donc compatible avec l’app Music).
Apple Music n’est pas excessif (pas plus que Spotify) et même carrément pas cher en abonnement famille. C’est sûr que si tu es habitué à télécharger « gratuitement », ça change... Autant ça m’emmerde de payer Netflix pour des vieilles daubes de 3 ans d’âge (à cause de la chronologie des médias), autant 100€/an pour de la musique en illimité, c’est top!

Pour les photos, on ne peut pas dire que les abonnements iCloud soient hors de prix... d’autant que la fonction « optimiser le stockage » permet de gagner beaucoup de place sur iPhone et Mac.
Il faut sortir de la culture du tout gratuit... surtout si c’est pour laisser Google regarder et exploiter tes photos, ton courrier...etc.
Sinon FlickR propose toujours 1To de stockage gratuit et il y a une app native sur Apple TV: pas de différence entre visionner tes photos depuis l’app Photos d’Apple ou depuis l’app FlickR



David1er a dit:


> Même constat pour la TV (au moins tant que l'application TV promise par apple n'est pas là) il faut passer par des applications tierces même si mycanal, ifreebox et molotov sont sympas


Tu n’auras rien de mieux que Molotov (enfin si quand ces batards de groupes audiovisuels auront levé leurs restrictions sur le replay): Apple elle-même avait fait une démo de Molotov lors d’une keynote, la prenant comme « exemple »
L’app TV ne fera que centraliser plusieurs apps pour chercher un contenu à travers toutes ces apps en une seule fois (plutôt que d’aller verifier sur chacune individuellement)



David1er a dit:


> Une dernière remarque : le sens de défilement avec la télécommande est inversé par rapport à un macbook ou je me trompe ?


Tu ne te trompes pas
En fait le sens de défilement sur Mac était tel que tu le connais sur Apple TV: il a été « inversé » pour correspondre à iOS où on pousse l’écran vers le haut pour descendre (au lieu de scroller un curseur latéral vers le bas)
Ça m’a un peu dérouté au départ et puis on s’habitue


----------



## David1er (25 Septembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Entièrement d’accord: quand Apple est « fermée pour notre bien » comme avec le contrôle des apps, ou le fait de passer par un Store spécifique (plutôt qu’un téléchargement web), je suis pour mais sur l'Apple TV c’est souvent une contrainte supplémentaire (comme la fermeture du port USB au dos qui pourrait être si pratique pour brancher un disque dur externe et transformer l’Apple TV en média-center)



Pas de prise USB sur la dernière mouture le problème ne se pose plus



ibabar a dit:


> Pour les films il y a Plex et Infuse. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste ni de ces apps (je préfère AirVideoHD qui est plus simple et stream très bien en allant chercher les fichiers depuis mon Mac), ni des NAS mais il me semble que ça peut chercher des films directement depuis ton NAS sans utiliser le Mac comme pont.



C'est ce que je fais j'utilise plex et aussi les applications du nas Synology DS audio, DS photo, DS video. j'ai testé Infuse mais je suis moins convaincu.



ibabar a dit:


> Pour la musique, il y a iTunes Match à 25€/ an qui se charge de rendre « virtuelle » toute ta musique locale (et donc compatible avec l’app Music). Apple Music n’est pas excessif (pas plus que Spotify) et même carrément pas cher en abonnement famille. C’est sûr que si tu es habitué à télécharger « gratuitement », ça change... Autant ça m’emmerde de payer Netflix pour des vieilles daubes de 3 ans d’âge (à cause de la chronologie des médias), autant 100€/an pour de la musique en illimité, c’est top!
> Pour les photos, on ne peut pas dire que les abonnements iCloud soient hors de prix... d’autant que la fonction « optimiser le stockage » permet de gagner beaucoup de place sur iPhone et Mac.



C'est peut être pas énorme mais 14.99 * 12 + 25 pour la musique + 9.99 *12 pour icloud ça fait quand même 325 € et ça toutes les années !!!



ibabar a dit:


> Il faut sortir de la culture du tout gratuit... surtout si c’est pour laisser Google regarder et exploiter tes photos, ton courrier...etc.



Je ne parle pas forcément de gratuit mais j'ai investi dans un nas pour avoir accès à mon contenu ou que je sois et justement pour qu'il reste personnel.

En tous cas merci pour tes réponses.


----------



## ibabar (25 Septembre 2017)

David1er a dit:


> C'est peut être pas énorme mais 14.99 * 12 + 25 pour la musique + 9.99 *12 pour icloud ça fait quand même 325 € et ça toutes les années !!!


Ce n’est pas l’objet du fil mais juste pour corriger certaines imprécisions:
_ iTunes Match à 25€/ an et Apple Music sont redondants (à moins vraiment d’avoir des contenus « rares » non présents dans la bibliothèque Apple Music et que tu veux rendre dispo via le cloud, mais vu qu’ils sont à toi, tu peux aussi plus simplement les transférer localement vers chacun de tes devices)
_ 14,99€ c’est l’abonnement familial pour 6 personnes, ça représente 2,50€ par personne... le prix d’un double expresso...
_De l’aveu d’un employé du Genius, il est tout à fait possible de partager un tel abonnement entre plusieurs personnes (un groupe d’amis par exemple) tout en conservant un compte personnel pour chacun (pas d’achats communs ni de compte iCloud commun pour les photos). A creuser pour ceux qui sont vraiment à quelques euros près..._
_ L’abonnement individuel est à 9,99€ mensuel (3 premiers mois offerts en sus) mais peut être annualisé en payant une seule fois 99€, ce qui revient à  8,25€/ mois
_ Pour la plupart des gens, le forfait iCloud à 2,99€/ 200Go sera suffisant (et même souvent 0,99€/ 50Go) étant donné qu’il s’agira essentiellement de photos (+ sauvegardes iPhone/ iPad)
_On est loin des 9,99€/ 2To. Je pense que cela s’adresse plus à des pros et que dans ce cas il existe des solutions professionnelles plus adaptées (sans compter que si un pro n’est pas capable de payer 9,99€ TTC/ mois, il serait temps qu’il revoit son business model...)_
_ Un NAS digne de ce nom n’est pas gratuit non plus à l’achat... et n’est pas du tout sécurisé (vol, dégât des eaux/ incendie, disque dur qui crame...) et donc nécessite obligatoirement une sauvegarde tierce (soit sur le cloud, on revient à l’item paiement, soit localement dans un autre lieu). En ce sens le boîtier Lima peut être une option: https://meetlima.com/?lang=fr


----------



## David1er (25 Septembre 2017)

Je ne suis pas pro mais je rempli déjà 7 To sur mon nas j’ai beaucoup de photos et une grande famille donc 2 To seraient nécessaires. Le Nas est sécurisé (pas d’accès à des tiers) et l’essentiel est sauvegardé sur disque externe. De plus il permet un accès depuis n’importe quelle plateforme ou appareil. Et oui le nas a un prix que j’ai déjà payé. Ce n’est pas pour dépenser autant en abonnement divers et variés qui ne me donneront beaucoup de confort certes mais pas la même souplesse d’utilisation.


----------



## Daffy44 (28 Septembre 2017)

Pas trouvé d’app pour lire des .wav en dts.... si jamais ... merci


----------



## ibabar (28 Septembre 2017)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Pas trouvé d’app pour lire des .wav en dts.... si jamais ... merci


VLC peut-être ?


----------



## krigepouh (28 Septembre 2017)

Pour en revenir aux apps de l'AppleTV, Haystack TV est not bad.
Via cette appli on peut "composer" son propre flux de programmes.
Il n'y a pas énormément de choix, c'est surtout de la news, de la tech, du sport, rien en Art et Culture. Mais c'est dans la philosophie de ce que j'attends de ce type de boîtier: une TV personnalisée.
C'est mieux qu'une chaîne de news façon Reuters, puisque l'on peut sélectionner plusieurs thématiques et laisser tourner. C'est en anglais of course.


----------

